# What's the story with your screen name?



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

So people, this thread is about our screen names and the stories behind them. My own screen name's origin is quite funny actually, not really glorious though. 

    A long time ago, when Addrobo87 was a wee lad, he was having trouble picking a screen name. He tried for hours and hours thinking of something cool and hip to impress the ladies on the chatrooms (lol not really). So then, after alot of time spent thinking to no avail, he looked around his room and the first two things that he saw make up Addrobo87....... a pair of adidas shoes and Robocop on Dvd. Also, being born in 1987 capped it all off.

     What's the story with yours?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 25, 2012)

Um yea... My name is Anjelica. 

I go by Anjel. With a J. And I was born October 30th.

Not very exciting.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 25, 2012)

Back in 2001 when I was a high school senior and first getting involved in fire and EMS, I also began being active in online forums. 

My FDs initials were SHFD and my id number was 739. Hence the username was born 

I've been using it for 11 years pretty much on every forum I've belonged to.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 25, 2012)

I played Dragon's Lair video game the first time and I needed a handle, so it was Mycrofft. A former site participant who prefers not to be named guessed the literary derivation almost at once.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 25, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> I played Dragon's Lair video game the first time and I needed a handle, so it was Mycrofft. A former site participant who prefers not to be named guessed the literary derivation almost at once.



Former?  I doubt it.  Some of us that guessed it are still around.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice, my dad still has his copy of Dragon's lair....along with police quest. Not sure about ET on Atari though.


----------



## 46Young (Nov 25, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Very nice, my dad still has his copy of Dragon's lair....along with police quest. Not sure about ET on Atari though.



ET was one effed up game. You just kept getting stuck, not knowing what to do next. This was way before the internet where you could cheat by searching for a walkthrough of the game.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

I have heard the horror stories. Is it true that there are tons of copies buried in some landfill in New Mexico?


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 25, 2012)

My name + Paramedic = Medic Tim


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

Right on Tim, I had some trouble trying to figure out your name


----------



## 46Young (Nov 25, 2012)

NYC 911 units are numbered by battalion, and the name tels you if it's ALS or BLS. Units that are higher in the alphabet are BLS, such as Adam, Boy, Charlie, Eddie, George, Larry, and the end of the alphabet are ALS, such as Sam, Union, X-Ray, Victor, Young, Zebra.

46Young was the 911 ALS unit I worked on a regular basis. We sat at National and Roosevelt Ave in Corona, Queens. 46 Eddie was my old BLS unit, which sat at Queens Blvd and 63rd Drive. I had a lot of good times on both units. EMS has been much more boring and much less challenging since I've left the NYC 911 system. I feel that I've gained most of my useful experience working there for five years than I have sinc I've left. So, my EMS identity is most appropriately assosciated with my time on 46Young. Iwas out of the system for maybe a year and seven months when I joined the forum, where I had been through the Charleston County EMS debacle which was a total waste of time and opportunity cost, and was running mostly mundane BLS or V.O.M.I.T. calls at this job, so I long for doing some real city ALS. I wouldn't want to do it full time, but I wouldn't mind driving up once a month to do a couple of tours if I had an in somewhere.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 25, 2012)

Kids are Amanda, Bethany, Christina, Daniel and Elizabeth. 

I picked abckidsmom when there were only 3. I wish sometimes for a non-mom username but oh well.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

Awesome guys, I feel that this is an excellent way to get to know each other's backgrounds just a little. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Chris07 (Nov 25, 2012)

My First name + my favorite number 7 = Chris07

Hardly anything special


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 25, 2012)

I was in the fire department (fire) + my lack of spelling skillz (fite) :rofl:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 25, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Right on Tim, I had some trouble trying to figure out your name





abckidsmom said:


> Kids are Amanda, Bethany, Christina, Daniel and Elizabeth.
> 
> I picked abckidsmom when there were only 3. I wish sometimes for a non-mom username but oh well.



I hope your husband likes girls!


No one will ever decyfer my name...


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 25, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I hope your husband likes girls!
> 
> 
> No one will ever decyfer my name...



You are a New York medic with the numbers I used the first time I ever hit the lottery?

But for the OP, Veneficus is the Latin word for "wizard."

When I first started posting on EMS forums people would go crazy when I would suggest that following protocols was not always the best answer.

So it is in reference to "pay no attention to the man behind the curtain" from The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 25, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> You are a New York medic with the numbers I used the first time I ever hit the lottery?
> 
> But for the OP, Veneficus is the Latin word for "wizard."
> 
> ...



You know Veneficus, I was always curious about your screen name. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Epi-do (Nov 25, 2012)

One of our dogs is named Epi.  Eventually, we started calling her Epi-do - like Scooby Doo.  I couldn't think of anything I really wanted to use, so I stole the dog's name.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 25, 2012)

Had this nickname since I was 2 years old.


----------



## krtemt (Nov 25, 2012)

Krt is for my love of karate and EMT is for when I was first certified as an EMT. It was kinda interesting i went to a karate tournament and ended up providing first aid when one of the judges got to close to a sparring match.


----------



## CANDawg (Nov 25, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> I played Dragon's Lair video game the first time and I needed a handle, so it was Mycrofft. A former site participant who prefers not to be named guessed the literary derivation almost at once.



Sherlock Holmes' brother. 

My first name starts with a D, my middle name starts with a B, and my last name starts with an O. Back in the late 90s when I was opening a Hotmail account, I started with those three letters but thought it looked too short. Added a '789' for flair, and it kind of stuck!


----------



## Trashtruck (Nov 25, 2012)

What some ED nurses call our ambulances in reference to the pt's we bring in. 'What did the trash truck bring in for us?'


----------



## Tigger (Nov 25, 2012)

I work as a student-athletic/EMT for a variety of sports teams at my college. We are the Tigers, and I've always liked Tigger soooo...


----------



## leoemt (Nov 25, 2012)

I used to be a cop (LEO) and now am an EMT. So to honor a friend of mine who was killed in the Lakewood, WA shooting back in 2009 I kept the LEO portion. 

As a testement to the hard work I have put in as to earn my EMT cert and the work that I am going to be putting in to hopefully advance, I chose EMT as well. 

Hence my screen name: leoemt.


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Nov 26, 2012)

I am an LEO and I'm even an EMT. Thus OfficerEvenEMT!


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 26, 2012)

My name is chase and I used to drive/race a 350z which is known as a Z33


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 26, 2012)

My screenname is nothing special since it is my department ID number.  However, I sense another round of guess ffemt8978's first name coming up soon.


----------



## Sublime (Nov 26, 2012)

One of my favorite bands is sublime, and I wasn't feeling creative.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine was recently discussed in another thread. :/


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> My screenname is nothing special since it is my department ID number.  However, I sense another round of guess ffemt8978's first name coming up soon.



I know! I know! I know!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 26, 2012)

Well my name is Nathan. It was quite difficult trying to figure out such a creative screen name such as mine, but you know such creativity runs in my family.


----------



## Jambi (Nov 26, 2012)

Take your pick

The province in Indonesia

The TV character
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-LLCpM27WE[/YOUTUBE]

Or the song by Tool
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNojdoI_D_M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 26, 2012)

Jambi said:


> Take your pick
> 
> The province in Indonesia
> 
> ...



One of my favorite songs!


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 26, 2012)

Look at the members' list sometime.
One guy I miss was nicknamed "notmeofficer".


----------



## 74restore (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine has nothing to do with EMS. My first car (and my favorite car) was an orange 1974 Volkswagen Super Beetle....

 My father drove a bug as his first car when he was a kid, so I wanted to drive one as my first. However after 35 years of rust, my bug was not in very good shape. I restored it with my brother and dad as a project.

Hence, 74restore. It was also a user name I used on a Volkswagen Restoration Forum (www.samba.com)

Still miss that car... So much fun to drive


----------



## Clare (Nov 26, 2012)

I found it on the tag at the back of my undies!


----------



## rujero (Nov 26, 2012)

Rujero is the pronunciation of my last name. I've used it on various forums for years. 

-r


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 26, 2012)

Stupid choice back when I was a starry eyed brand newbie. I was all thrilled and thought lights and sirens were the shizz and solved all the worlds problems. And I was in Fire District 5 in my county.

Now that I'm a big opponent of lights and sirens, the name don't really fit......but oh well.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> My name is chase and I used to drive/race a 350z which is known as a Z33



Autocross or TT or door to door? I miss my Evo 



n7lxi said:


> Mine was recently discussed in another thread. :/



I spent like half an hour doinking around on google and all I could find is your radio operator profiles and forums...is that what it's supposed to mean because I still don't get it... 

10 points and a cookie to whoever can figure out where my screen name came from.


----------



## VFlutter (Nov 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Autocross or TT or door to door?



Mostly drifting and autocross. I miss my Z but it was getting too exspensive blowing through clutches, tires, etc and wasn't practical.  When I pay off my jeep I will probably pick up a 370z.


----------



## JDub (Nov 26, 2012)

My initials are JW. On the first day of EMT school my instructor started calling me JDub. Soon that's what everyone called me. I met two good friends in that class, who continued to call me JDub and now it has spread all around.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2012)

NVRob said:


> 10 points and a cookie to whoever can figure out where my screen name came from.



Any chance you are from Nevada and your name is Rob?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 26, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Any chance you are from Nevada and your name is Rob?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, like I said in the nicknames thread, my childhood nickname was 'critter', and that started when my mom was pregnant with me. My parents didn't know if I was going to be a boy or a girl, and didn't want to know until I was born, so my dad just kept referring to me as 'the little critter'. I still get called his 'little critter'. When I was in my mid-twenties, I decided to go back to school to be a veterinary technician, which in some parts of the country is called a veterinary nurse. So now I'm a nurse for critters.

I later got my EMT license, but I still think the name CritterNurse fits.


----------



## MRSA (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm a gross infectious pain in the *** and I'm hard to get rid of. I'm very persistent.

"But love wins out in the end much like a Methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus"


----------



## NJN (Nov 29, 2012)

My original handle was NJNewbie196, back when I was new to the game and the unit I rode was 196. A while back it was shortened to NJN because the ink on my card started to dry (just a little) and I no longer rode 196.


----------



## Jon (Nov 30, 2012)

I was medicstudentjon. But I stopped being a medic student, so it got shortened to Jon.

Some other places I use JonEMTP.


----------



## wannabeHFD (Dec 2, 2012)

I wanted to join the Houston fire department


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 2, 2012)

wannabeHFD said:


> I wanted to join the Houston fire department



And now you dont?


----------



## wildrivermedic (Dec 2, 2012)

From my first ride-along: the medic, less than thrilled to have me in his rig  referred to the Wilderness Medicine Institute as "that granola EMT school".  

I accidentally got back at him by referring to him as a "pocket medic". I honestly meant this in relation to his answering my questions like a reference book or field guide, not in relation to his kinda shorter stature. 

Would have ruined the day except his EMT partner chuckled for hours and declared me his new best friend.


----------



## Sparky79 (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm an electrician for my fulltime job. All electricians are called sparky by the other trades on a jobsite. 

I was born in 1979


----------



## MedicBender (Dec 3, 2012)

Bender was a nickname from work, it's the first and last parts of my name. And last time I checked, I was a paramedic.


----------



## intellectualfish (Dec 4, 2012)

My story is fairly uninteresting... Back in middle school, this new-fangled email website called Hotmail asked me to choose an email address. Being the clever adolescent I was, I decided that these two words (intellectual and fish) would be cool together. I've used it for all sorts of things ever since. My one regret is that 'intellectualfish' is 16 characters long and a pain in the pooper to type out on a smart phone. Such is life, I suppose.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

intellectualfish said:


> My story is fairly uninteresting... Back in middle school, this new-fangled email website called Hotmail asked me to choose an email address. Being the clever adolescent I was, I decided that these two words (intellectual and fish) would be cool together. I've used it for all sorts of things ever since. My one regret is that 'intellectualfish' is 16 characters long and a pain in the pooper to type out on a smart phone. Such is life, I suppose.



I dig it.


----------



## AnteaterMedic (Dec 4, 2012)

University Mascot + Paramedic=AnteaterMedic

ZotZot


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

Zot zot huh?

http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=zot zot


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 4, 2012)

Mine isn't too difficult to figure out: They're both animal names, and those animals represent things I like to do... one of which is way to expensive for me right now. I had to pick a user ID once upon a time, and I chose those, and have used it pretty much ever since, on many different forums.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 4, 2012)

Alternate Phase Return-to-Zero                                                                                             I'm lying!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 4, 2012)

I did a double take when I saw the white writing. Clever


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 4, 2012)

AnteaterMedic said:


> University Mascot + Paramedic=AnteaterMedic
> 
> ZotZot



"Zot"

The sound an anteater makes when sticking out its long tongue.
With a loud "ZOT!" hundreds of the anthill's residents were killed.


Hilarious.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Dec 4, 2012)

Akulahawk said:


> Mine isn't too difficult to figure out: They're both animal names, and those animals represent things I like to do... one of which is way to expensive for me right now. I had to pick a user ID once upon a time, and I chose those, and have used it pretty much ever since, on many different forums.



Akula....isn't that Russian for shark or something?


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 4, 2012)

AnteaterMedic said:


> University Mascot + Paramedic=AnteaterMedic
> 
> ZotZot



Lol, besides the Banana Slug, worst mascot in the UC system, not to mention that we just ripped off UCLA's fight song!(instead if U-C-L-A, it was U-C-I-Zot!) I'll be honest, I hated UCI, but I met my wife there and I miss the hell out of the on-campus pub. 

not to take away from the original thread, so my initials are JG and im a medic, so there you go.


----------



## ToyotaTruck (Dec 4, 2012)

I drive a Honda


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Akula....isn't that Russian for shark or something?


While I'm not Russian, why, yes, yes it is.... and what do sharks do (besides eat)???  That's one of the things I really enjoyed when I first created the name. The "hawk" part of it... well, I can't afford to do what the bird does... yet.


----------



## Summit (Dec 4, 2012)

Go for the top.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I did a double take when I saw the white writing. Clever


It's that obvious? :[ I thought "If they aren't looking for it, they won't see it". Oh well.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

I had to squint at the screen


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

ToyotaTruck said:


> I drive a Honda



Um ... not sure if serious? 

I was going to choose Pinky as my username because I like pink (the colour, not the musician) and I liked watching Animaniacs as a kid when Pinky and the Brain were on but didn't.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

Clare said:


> Um ... not sure if serious?
> 
> I was going to choose Pinky as my username because I like pink (the colour, not the musician) and I liked watching Animaniacs as a kid when Pinky and the Brain were on but didn't.



As soon as I read this, I sang the Pinky and the Brain theme out loud. My dog looks confused....


----------



## Clare (Dec 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> As soon as I read this, I sang the Pinky and the Brain theme out loud. My dog looks confused....



I do not even know the whole words to the song ... so points for that sir


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 5, 2012)

Here ya go......


They're Pinky and The Brain
Yes, Pinky and The Brain
One is a genius
The other's insane.
They're laboratory mice
Their genes have been spliced
They're dinky
They're Pinky and The Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain
Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain
Brain.

Before each night is done
Their plan will be unfurled
By the dawning of the sun
They'll take over the world.

They're Pinky and The Brain
Yes, Pinky and The Brain
Their twilight campaign
Is easy to explain.
To prove their mousey worth
They'll overthrow the Earth
They're dinky
They're Pinky and The Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain
Brain, Brain, Brain, Brain
Narf!


----------



## RichLew (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine is uncool and obvious


----------



## Jon (Dec 5, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Here ya go......
> 
> 
> They're Pinky and The Brain
> ...



And Larry!


----------



## Nothodad (Dec 5, 2012)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390444620104578008263334441352.html

HOW TO STOP HOSPITALS FROM KILLING US

I Got mine from this article, interesting read.


----------



## CFal (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine is my nickname, C is my first initial, fal is this first three letters of my last name.  I got it in high school and it has stuck with me.


----------

